# VG30E Turbo... Vg30e(T) ecu?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Ive searched the forums and ive seen questions about upgrading the ecu if you turbo the vg and i thought to myself if your taking a VG30E lets say its a maxima why not take the ecu and injectors from a junked 300zx turbo vg30et saying that the injectors and ecu are still good i mean as long as the turbo is close to the size of the 300zx turbo it should work right? possible just use the 300zx turbo and swap the intake etc to make it easier or is there something im missing to whice why no one uses the 300 ecu?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Um if your going to run a turbo on the VG your going to HAVE to run the 300ZX-T ECU or a standalone.


----------

